# Reverse loop



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a mostly DC layout with an inner and outer loops. I have a Digitrax Zephyr and have converted the outer loop to DCC. My inner loop has a reverse loop, and I have been running DC with the Atlas Reverse Loop device.

Do I need something extra to make the inner loop reverse loop work in DCC, or am I good to go with my Atlas DC setup?

Bill


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

No you don't need to change/add antyhing, you can use that Atlas device if manual control is satisfactory for you.

The nature of DCC allows for using a "automatic reverse" unit in place of such a device as the Atlas but the automatic behavior is just a convenience.

Since you have the Atlas unit in place you already have the wiring required for an automatic unit if you ever wish to "upgrade".


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with fcwilt, you can continue to use the manual controller.
You would, however, have 'probability' of failing to throw
the switches and experience DCC short circuits as a result.

But if you do upgrade to the DCC reverse loop controller you could not
run that section as DC. The converter is powered through the 'AC' DCC track and likely should not run on DC.

There is, however, a reverse loop controller that would work for either
DCC or DC. It uses infra Red detection instead of the track 'short circuit'
detection of DCC reverse controllers. 

Here is explanation of it.

https://www.azatrax.com/model-railroad-reverse-loop.html

That would seem to be the solution to your situation.

Don


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks,

Bill


----------

